# Question For Call Makers



## manbuckwal (Dec 11, 2013)

Is Walnut a good wood for making Duck, Goose, Grunt or Turkey Pot calls ? Thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 11, 2013)

Yep, great and very traditional.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes it does.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 12, 2013)

yes sir


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks gentlemen. I went ahead n cut a couple . They do have some checking in em .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom, that is some gorgeous wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom those are horrible! Do you need my address to get rid of them?

Lol

Andrew

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been cutting up a lot of it for calls myself
Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I've been cutting up a lot of it for calls myself
> Tony


Pics !?!?!?!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh it's not as good looking as those pics but I'll get some tomorrow


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2013)

I hope to cut a few more tmw, and list em in the for sale thread tmw or Sat


----------



## Woodman (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice calls, Dave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice calls Dave ! Anyone ever make one out of Olive Burl ?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a blank of Russian olive burl if it's the same thing. Just haven't made a call yet
Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Yea. This one had a patch of eyes in the middle.
> 
> http://i1295.Rule #2/albums/b622/goslin99/20131004_180703_zps4621a8af.jpghttp://i1295.Rule #2/albums/b622/goslin99/20131004_180738_zps80e863e6.jpg


That's a looker Dave !


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I have a blank of Russian olive burl if it's the same thing. Just haven't made a call yet
> Tony


Hmmm, not sure but this is what California Olive Burl looks like

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Thanks. Was surprised when there was eyes in it. Couldnt tell from outside.


That's always a nice surprise ! The eyes tend to be almost the size of pin head or smaller . I've even seen it in the "sap" wood .


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks the same as that
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> That's always a nice surprise ! The eyes tend to be almost the size of pin head or smaller . I've even seen it in the "sap" wood .


You are saying eyes. Forgive my ignorance but can you explain what the eyes are? My burl experience is very limited. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2013)

Tclem said:


> You are saying eyes. Forgive my ignorance but can you explain what the eyes are? My burl experience is very limited.
> Thanks
> Tony


If you look at the pic of walnut middle and left piece and Dave's Olive call, you will see small circles or groups of circles with "dots" in them . They are referred to as burl eyes or Birdseye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> If you look at the pic of walnut middle and left piece and Dave's Olive call, you will see small circles or groups of circles with "dots" in them . They are referred to as burl eyes or Birdseye


Ahhhh I see the eyes 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't worry to much about the checking on your burl blanks. Get some thin CA and start filling those cracks before you turn the blank. After they are filled let the blank set a day or two and then turn them. From the looks of those blanks, I don't think that you are going to have any trouble with them blowing up on you.


----------

